# Beefstick SF vs Ugly Stik Bigwater



## tkpaul (Jun 24, 2009)

I understand both rods are low-end, but I only get to the surf one week out of the year and don't want to spend a lot of money. I'm considering the 10' and 12' casting versions. Targeting medium sharks off the beach. Of the two, which would be your choice and why? What's been your experience? I've searched around and can't find a good comparison post. 

Are there any other 10'-12' rods in this price range that I'm over looking?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## AdrenB (Jun 20, 2017)

I'd go with the ugly stick


----------



## Kcurtisjr (Feb 14, 2016)

I fish with ugly stik rods and have yet to find a fish that it couldn’t handle. I’m sure there’s a fish out there that would destroy it but I assume the reel would go first and I like how forgiving they are. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lawdog88 (Oct 9, 2009)

Classy fish are not impressed with cheap rods. :no:

Classy fish are not impressed with cheap reels. :no:

You can only catch classy, respectable fish on Van Staals and Loomises. :yes:


However, for your average fish, a 302 and an Ugly work pretty good.


----------



## Diggety (Dec 31, 2016)

I have a 10 & 11 ft beefstick. Can't complain about either. Shop around and you can find them for half the price of an uglystick


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Go with the UGLY STICK ! If you can find a place that still has some of the old style ugly sticks go with those over the new black and red models that replaced them this year.


----------

